# RICOH SG 3110DN - Install Drivers without CD.



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

I was able to get a brand new, Ricoh SG 3110DN Sublimation Printer, still boxed from someone that bought it 5 years ago and NEVER used it due to illness.

It still has the original Gel cartridges. He had also bought Chinese Sublimation ink, 4 refillable GC-41 ink cartridges and TruePix Classic Dye Sub paper... all these items are unused, all brought at the same time.... 5 years ago! All this for €20.

There's only one thing that's missing... the CD with printers, so I went to the Ricoh support site to get the drivers here: Aficio SG 3110DN Downloads | Ricoh Global

They have 4 choices there: PCL 6 Driver + PCL 5c Driver + ICM files + RPCS Raster Driver

That confuses me. Do I have to download all and install them all?

My laptop has Windows 10. I have never done sublimation before, but have been reading up on it. I'm aware that the ink, which has not been opened is probably too old as well as the paper and even the printer standing idle for so long might not be good.

My problem is to know what printer drivers should I install... for starters

Many thanks!


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

Maybe this helps:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9CxS74CYz0


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

Reymond said:


> Maybe this helps:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9CxS74CYz0


Thanks... actually I had already seen this video before, in which the guy goes to the Sawgrass site to register and get the drivers. 

Since I don't want to buy expensive Sawgrass inks at this point, I will be opting for cheaper inks, then get a profile made and that's why I went to get the drivers and software from the Ricoh site that I linked on my previous post.

But like I said, there are 3 different drivers plus an ICM file there to choose from.  So, again, my question is: *Do I download and install all of them or only one or two of them?*

Would appreciate an answer if possible...

Many thanks


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

Bump... any kind soul know the answer to my question?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You are going to need the ICC profiles for sublimation I would guess. I don't know if your prints will be good quality without them. I suppose you can just use the Ricoh drivers. The ink is probably trash at this point, I would buy new ink. 


Install the PCL6, ICM and Raster drivers. 

Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

binki said:


> You are going to need the ICC profiles for sublimation I would guess. I don't know if your prints will be good quality without them. I suppose you can just use the Ricoh drivers. The ink is probably trash at this point, I would buy new ink.
> 
> 
> Install the PCL6, ICM and Raster drivers.
> ...


Thanks for your reply. So in your opinion the *PCL 5c Driver* won't be needed?

I will definitely order new ink and am also thinking of getting new paper.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The 5c driver is just an older version of the 6 driver


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

binki said:


> The 5c driver is just an older version of the 6 driver


Thanks... can the 2 drivers and 1 file be installed in any order?

PCL 6 Driver 
RPCS Raster Driver
ICM files


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Install them in the order you have listed.


----------



## GILSAN (Aug 17, 2014)

binki said:


> Install them in the order you have listed.


Many thanks for your help.  I've been looking around and after reading lots of threads here, I'm gonna go along with what @webtrekker uses: the Sublimation Inks from City Ink Express in the UK, as they also come with a free ICC profile.

With the Covid lockdowns, I hope they will be able to mail to me...


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Good deal. You will need the ICC profiles to get the colors correct. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

